

Why Twitter Could Be a Billion-Dollar Business - khangtoh
http://www.fool.com/investing/high-growth/2009/02/17/why-twitter-could-be-a-billion-dollar-business.aspx

======
trapper
I'd bet against it ever _making_ a billion without being bought.

